# Sparks and Shock even serieses



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I was hoping my Liberty and the Monarchs would close out today, oh well a couple of exciting game 3's on deck.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Go Sparks. :vbanana:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Go Liberty!

Im real excited about the Monarchs and Sparks game 3


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

yeah this is will be a frenetic and great game i hope so and at in the end the Monarchs wins it .


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

What can you say about the effort of the LA Sparks yesterday? I could not help but count them out when Sacto got within a point...but there was Mabika with the big 3-pointers. And what else can you say about Christi Thomas? Somebody tell me why her name isn't mentioned in the discussions regarding the ROY? She has done absolutely everything they have asked of her. She made key rebounds and made key put backs when they needed them in the stretch yesterday. She is definitely not the most athletic of flashy player out there, but yesterday I could not help but say that she is the future of the Sparks. They have found a keeper.

If Sacramento can find a way to play the same way they did in Game One, Game Three will be a barn burner. LA is not going down without a fight. Whichever team wins this series, I feel sorry for either Seattle or Minnesota for having to face them. They will be battle ready, that is for sure.

Speaking of Seattle???? Can they do this thing this year with the team that they have? I look for lots of adjustments from McConnell-Serio tonight.


----------

